# Dog Pee's Because She is Scared



## Whitney (Jul 12, 2006)

Pretty much what the title says... My Kaisha has pee'd a few times because I have frightened her, but now she pee's all of the time around my boyfriend. She was abused by people before, but we do not hit or smack or abuse her in any way. How can I stop this behavior? 

Thanks,

-- Whitney


----------



## opokki (May 30, 2006)

If this occurs when your bf attempts to greet or interact with her, changing his approach might make all the difference. 

Have him avoid:
Reaching/standing/bending over her
Direct eye contact
Speaking loudly to her

Have him try:
Crouching down sideways to greet or interact with her
Averting eye contact
Speaking softly
Allowing her to approach rather than approaching her
Petting her on the chest/cheek rather than on top of the head


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

Also known as submissive urination. Your dog may need some confidence, especially after abuse. Often an obedience class will help. And the suggestions by opokki are right on target. You can learn more by looking at some of the other threads in the forum about this and doing a google search on the topic.


----------



## Snowmann (Apr 19, 2007)

We had a very similar situation with our dog that we adopted from the shelter and may have been abused. She would pee whenever we returned after being gone a few hours and sometimes if I called her over just to pet her she would pee as soon as she got to me.

We remidied the peeing when we got home by doing what was suggested on many websites. Instead of the excited greeting we always gave her we almost totally ignored her, just saying hi and continuing to read the mail and put our coats away etc. It was hard to do at first but she quickly calms down quickly and within minutes we could interact with her without incident.

Mostly me (and not my wife) also had the problem where she would pee when I called her over to me. As posted above, not standing over her when I interacted with her helped as well as training. We just bought a video and taught her the basics but with a lot of praise we could see that she became more comfortable with us as time went on. She would still do it inside the house when I called her sometimes and it made me scared to call her to me, so I began letting her come to me when she wanted and then she didn't pee. A few months of this and now she is totally comfortable with me and I can call her over without incident. Also calling her in a calm, happy voice helps.

It took a while, and we wondered if we could ever cure her of this problem. Now she is like the best dog ever!!


----------



## cowboy (Apr 11, 2007)

It does sound like submissive urination. The dog is submitting before being abused (thinks he will be because of former owners) Maybe tell your bf to ignore the dog until she gets used to him, or anyone else for that matter. He could just sit on the floor toying with a ball and say or do nothing, no eye contact with the dog is most important. Wait till the dog sniffs him and just give a small pa until the dog gets longer and longer petting.


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

I agree with all of the previous posts, however no one mentioned that you should not make an issue out of the peeing. Just ignore it. If you react to it, it will become a problem. Don't reprimand her for it and don't make a big deal about cleaning it up.


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

Whitney,
I'd highly suggest you get a professional involved that uses positive training methods and no adversives. Here are some good places to start looking for Certified trainers. You want to avoid dominance based training at all costs as it could make the problem worse

http://www.iaabc.org/
http://www.apdt.com/
http://www.ccpdt.org/

In the mean time, get "Scardy Dog" by Ali Brown from www.dogwise.com or amazon.


----------

